# Good Tongue and Groove Bit?



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never used a T&G Bit so I am wondering if this is a good bit..... worth the money.... and if it will be user friendly. Thanks 

Rockler Tongue and Groove Router Bit, 3/8" Cutter Width X 1/4" Cutter Height, 1/2" Shank - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I see it is on sale right now, Rockler has good products should be fine.


----------

